# pantene color preserve volume weightless shampoo



## cindylab (Nov 16, 2014)

I have two standard poodles, my cream poodle matts constantly I 'm very excited about a shampoo that works wonders on this problem. My sister shows standards and the handlers use Pantene color preserve volume weightless shampoo My poodles look GREAT !!!!!!!


----------



## alieannie (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll be curious to hear how this works out. I have a 13 week old spot and in the market for finding a shampoo that will work best for her coat. Keep us posted!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been using Pantene 'classic' formula since puppyhood ..............me and Molly share! Hahaha!!!! I've tried recommended dog shampoos, but always seem to go back to Pantene...............we smell good together!!!!!


P.S. Dilute it though ....a little goes a long way and if you use too much it is hard to rinse out, but this is true of mostly all shampoos!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so the claim that shampoo for humans can be bad for dogs is a canard? dang that pet shampoo maker propaganda!


----------



## alieannie (Jan 25, 2015)

I use regular Pantene on my doodle (don't hate me!) and while it cleans him up, I feel like it leaves a residue or something and he seems to get dirty quickly. It's hard to explain, but it's not quite right for my boy. It's as if it doesn't deeply clean him.

I just ordered earthbath (the one for white coats) from Amazon so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe you have to dilute it like molly said? i have bottles of partly used doggie shampoo and conditioner around. next dog, i'm going to end up trying pantene.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

alieannie said:


> I use regular Pantene on my doodle (don't hate me!) and while it cleans him up, I feel like it leaves a residue or something and he seems to get dirty quickly. It's hard to explain, but it's not quite right for my boy. It's as if it doesn't deeply clean him.


If you are using it full strength, it is too concentrated and you are probably not getting him rinsed well enough Dilute it!!!!.... I rinse til the hair 'squeeks' 


And for those of you who have heard that human shampoo is bad, please GOOGLE 
' The PH of Pet & Human Shampoo/BBird's GroomingBlog '


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Chris Christensen -Day to Day Shampoo is hands down the best doggy shampoo I ever used  worked amazing on the poodle I dog sat for a few months, kept her coat amazingly white, shines everything up, keeps it light and fluffy and its the proper PH balance for your dog so you don't have to worry about any skin issues!


----------



## alieannie (Jan 25, 2015)

My hubby is the bather and I do everything else. He uses a little bit and mixes it with water in his hands... He always feels soft and clean for about 3 days but then feels grubby, even after brushing, and he's not rolling around in dirt or anything!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I bet if you were to dilute in a container of warm water (I use a plastic glass for safety), blend thoroughly (whisk works well) and use it that way, it would get more thoroughly rinsed out. I'm guessing your pup still has some shampoo in the coat.... Maybe you can do the setup for your DH ?


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

alieannie said:


> My hubby is the bather and I do everything else. He uses a little bit and mixes it with water in his hands... He always feels soft and clean for about 3 days but then feels grubby, even after brushing, and he's not rolling around in dirt or anything!


Yes, your hubby feels soft and clean, but what about your poodle??? LOL, sorry, I had to do that. 

I am actually quite envious that your husband does the dog washing. I do it all, and on a standard it is quite the undertaking!


----------



## alieannie (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, I have a keeper! He's the bather and poop picker upper. I have it made! 

I'll dilute it for him and see if either dog feels cleaner for their next bath ?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I was talking to a gal about this very thing & man did I get an earful about using human shampoo on dogs. Yikes :ahhhhh: I got the whole sermon about the millions companies spend to get dog shampoo/conditioners just right for dog skin. Trouble is I have a bucket of bottles of various products & it leaves my dogs' coats too dry & causes dry skin. I've even used a vinegar rinse which helps get rid of any residual soap (info I got from a Bulldog breeder in England) but the dog shampoo that worked back home, doesn't work in the high desert without over drying the skin.

I found this thread & started out trying the Pantene weightless conditioner for color treated hair. I took my Giant Schnauzer & used the Oster shampoo which made it easier to clip her coat but the furnishing & beard... they needed something. So I started out with aforementioned Pantene on her furnishings & beard. So long as you dilute it enough... it does WONDERS! No tangles even after she has scrubbing fits on the carpet (it's a Giant Schnauzer thing, lol). I'm still on the search for something to deal with the dry skin but I can endorse the Pantene for Giant Schnauzers too. I noticed she doesn't get itchy in that part of her coat, no burs, thorns or whatever desert gunk sticks anymore, they just slide out & dirt/sand doesn't stick either.

I started using Johnson & Johnson's no more tears Baby shampoo on my tiny Chihuahuas & no more flakes. No more itchy little Chihuahuas & it is easier to rinse out. On the Schnauzer board we have a guy that this is the only thing he's used for himself & his 2 Schnauzers for years. He's right. It seems to do the trick.

I may be trying the Pantene to finish off the bath for a Rough Coated Collie. Fingers crossed for the same results but they are right. MUST dilute it enough otherwise the coat gets gunky.


I do have another question though... can anyone tell me if this conditioner will work as well to finish a rough coated Collie?


----------

